# Alphabet?



## JMartinez (Oct 9, 2013)

Brethren, do we have an alphabet? if so which one is it? there are so many versions.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 10, 2013)

You mean as in A is for Apple kinda alphabet or like the pigpen cipher kinda thing?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## MarkR (Oct 10, 2013)

There are many Masonic cyphers, even different iterations of the pigpen cypher.  The Scottish Rite has one that's pretty official (they even use it on their web site) but otherwise I wouldn't say there's any generally accepted for Grand Lodge Masonry.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 10, 2013)

The Craft Lodges don't have one that I've seen. As mentioned, the various Rites use them, but they are also used outside of Masonry. I learned one version of the "pigpen" in the Scouts, taught another in SERE School.


----------



## JMartinez (Jan 1, 2014)

Brethren if you have a chance or the time check out www.fbi.org in the search bar type in the word "masonic" and there will be a link for the "masonic" alphabet


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 2, 2014)

A web site named fbi.ORG?  The ORG hierarchy is for non-profit groups not for government groups.  I'm going to pass on any such trick name for a web site.


----------



## cog41 (Jan 2, 2014)

fbi as in the FBI? Really? Humm?

Is this the conspiracy thread? 

I'm with brother Doug, I'll pass till further notice.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 2, 2014)

I entered http://www.fbi.gov/ by hand to make sure I was going to the valid site and took a look at the results of searching for Masonic.

It's interesting enough.  I've seen those cypher symbols used on items from overseas but so far not from items made in North America.

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/lab/for...cations/fsc/jan2000/olson.htm/#masonic cipher


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like the same old pigpen previously mentioned.


----------

